# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  E kaluara për meshkujt dhe femrat

## Ingenuous

...neper diskutime te perditshme hasemi me temen se perse mashkullit i falen aventurat me vajza ne te kaluaren dhe femres jo....

*A eshte e vertete qe Mashkullit i falet e kaluara ndersa Femres Jo ? Perse?!*



Mirulexofshim

----------


## bebushja

> ...neper diskutime te perditshme hasemi me temen se perse mashkullit i falen aventurat me vajza ne te kaluaren dhe femres jo....
> 
> *A eshte e vertete qe Mashkullit i falet e kaluara ndersa Femres Jo ? Perse?!*
> 
> 
> 
> Mirulexofshim


 "e kaluara dhe e tashmja japin te plote personin"
pa asnje dallim per cun apo goce 
dhe sa per kete qe e kaluara e mashkullit falet dhe e goces jo ,eshte absurde
nese ke nje te kaluar ti si cun dhe une si goce kam nje te kaluar.
po u morem me te kaluaren sdo jetojm te tashmen.

----------


## PINK

> ...neper diskutime te perditshme hasemi me temen se perse mashkullit i falen aventurat me vajza ne te kaluaren dhe femres jo....
> 
> *A eshte e vertete qe Mashkullit i falet e kaluara ndersa Femres Jo ? Perse?!*
> 
> 
> 
> Mirulexofshim



e pse kshu ? Keni bere gje veze te kuqe gje ? Ncuq ? Dhe Jo atehere , nuk ju falet dhe juve , c'u be deti kossss ? I dont think so !! lol

----------


## derjansi

> e pse kshu ? Keni bere gje veze te kuqe gje ? Ncuq ? Dhe Jo atehere , nuk ju falet dhe juve , c'u be deti kossss ? I dont think so !! lol



ha PINK dhe ty nuk po te puno anej ahahahahha

----------


## BaBa

> A eshte e vertete qe Mashkullit i falet e kaluara ndersa Femres Jo?


Aspak Sqendrron kjo Gje Te dy njesoj jane  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hyllien

Kush ma shpjego mu ket fakt interesant, sidomos kto femnat qe e kane llapen si te qenit kur do uje.

Si ka mundesi, qe ca rrota ..... qe tradhtojne grate e tyre, qe bejne lloj lloj dallaveresh, kane femna qe vdesin per to dhe jane ylla bote dhe madje te zgjuta edhe ne shkolle ?

Ndersa, mashkulli kur o i mire, e tradhtojne dhe ja nxijne jeten.

Pranej femres nuk i falet e kalumja, jo vetem nuk i falet, por duhet me ju shtyp koka dhe me u trajtu ashtu sic do te trajtonte ajo nese ti e trajtoje mire, sepse vetem ashtu merr vesht. E prishem i her sistemin para 4000 vitesh, edhe perseri do ta prishim edhe tani qe bota po kthehet indirekt ne nje shoqeri matriarkale ku femra komandon, pranej dhe po shko cdo vlere ne pus.\

Ketu kam pa dhe perjashtime, dashuri e mirfillte qe fal cdo gje, por ato jane dhe mbeten perjashtime ne nje bote ku anormaliteti eshte bere normalitet.

----------


## PINK

Do te isha pergjigj une ty Genesis , po nuk e fillove mire postin .. so nuk ja vlen te lodh gishtat me ty . Leqe ja ke fut kot .. si pate qorre . Nejse po te le te besosh ato cke thene vete . By the way je shume i zzzzgjuarrr !!

ps;Derjanso nuk me puno sot , as mu .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drity

> Si ka mundesi, qe ca rrota ..... qe tradhtojne grate e tyre, qe bejne lloj lloj dallaveresh, kane femna qe vdesin per to dhe jane ylla bote dhe madje te zgjuta edhe ne shkolle ?
> 
> Ndersa, mashkulli kur o i mire, e tradhtojne dhe ja nxijne jeten.



Kam pa nje dite nje emisjon ne TV qe perpiqej te shpjegonte kete fenomen.

Teoria qe emisijoni paraqiste ishte qe femrat instiktivisht preferojne te "çiftohen" me keta tipa qe bejne "dallavere", sepse mendojne qe ata jane gjenetikisht me te "mençur" per tja dale mbane ne jete (pra dhe femija i ardhshem do kete shance me te medha per tja dale mbane).

Por nga ana tjeter ne nje shoqeri moderne si e jona (ose e tyre) preferojne te bashkjetojne me meshkujt e "mire" sepse keta jane me te qendrueshem (pra me te besueshem per te krijuar nje familje te qendrueshme). 

Hmmmm.... ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

> Do te isha pergjigj une ty Genesis , po nuk e fillove mire postin .. so nuk ja vlen te lodh gishtat me ty . Leqe ja ke fut kot .. si pate qorre . Nejse po te le te besosh ato cke thene vete . By the way je shume i zzzzgjuarrr !!
> 
> ps;Derjanso nuk me puno sot , as mu .


Kur do ta pijme i gote vere bashke i her, pastaj i rregullojme muhabetet.

Mos u nervozo se ajo qe thashe siper eshte e vertete, dhe ne meshkujt qe jemi pak me te zgjjjuuuarr dhe te pashem, synojme ta kemi partneren si vetja, por cedo qe ta nxijne jeten kur i sillesh mire.


Dirty, ai eshte nje shpjegim, por un mendoj se ka te bej dhe me vete karakterin e femres ne pergjithesi, dhe fakti qe mesaduket i pelqen vuajtja disave. Kam pare femra nga familje shume shume te mira, dhe vete goxha femra, qe ne moshen 17-18 vjec hajshin ****** e pistoletes kokes nga dashnoret e tyre, e perseri nuk i tradhtonin dhe bejshin si te cmendur per to.

Nuk di cte them por i gote vene me PINKun e du vallaj se mase me sqaro gjonat me mire.

----------


## TikTak

> Derjanso nuk me puno sot , as mu .


care qeka kjo qi spunoka mi dreq. ec mi se ta kadis un hahahahaha

----------


## alibaba

> Do te isha pergjigj une ty Genesis , po nuk e fillove mire postin .. so nuk ja vlen te lodh gishtat me ty . Leqe ja ke fut kot .. si pate qorre . Nejse po te le te besosh ato cke thene vete . By the way je shume i zzzzgjuarrr !!
> 
> ps;Derjanso nuk me puno sot , as mu .


E vërtetë..
Femrat lakmojnë një mashkull sa më të poshtër më dallaverxhi, kriminel masakrues, pirat, plaçkitës etj
Femrat nuk duan meshkuj të mençur e të ndershëm.
Sidomos i lakmojnë shumë përdhunuesit, nuk e di pse.
Pastaj kur ec me një femër ia hapin mashkullit sytë thu ti se ai ke navojë për ndonjë femër, kurse ata që kanë nevojë për femra dmth që nuk kanë femra nuk i kqyr kush.

----------


## mario_kingu

euuuuuuuu akoma me kohen e qenit ju  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> E vërtetë..
> Femrat lakmojnë një mashkull sa më të poshtër më dallaverxhi, kriminel masakrues, pirat, plaçkitës etj
> Femrat nuk duan meshkuj të mençur e të ndershëm.
> Sidomos i lakmojnë shumë përdhunuesit, nuk e di pse.
> Pastaj kur ec me një femër ia hapin mashkullit sytë thu ti se ai ke navojë për ndonjë femër, kurse ata që kanë nevojë për femra dmth që nuk kanë femra nuk i kqyr kush.


Po tallesh ti tani ?  Mos me thuaj e ke dhe ti seriozisht !!

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Krahesim..

Zakonisht ne pershendetje thuhet 

"Mire jeni" &  jo "Si keni qen" 

jo se nuk perdoret fare,por eshte e pavlere tashme..

Dhe ndersa mashkulli eshte pergjegjes & kujdeset ne menyre me perfekte per nje te ardhme te sigurt dhe te lumtur me partneren e tij,ne menyre qe ta bej sa me te lumurt..

Femra ndoshta e fal nje gje te till,por e ka  te veshtir te ta harroje kollaj..me kalimin e kohes,ne nje moment apo tjeter,do kujtohet se dicka ka ndodhu dikur dhe eshte ajo qe ne e quajme "boshllik" ne vetvete,por qe me pas kalon. 

Mendimi im.

PershendeTje !!*

----------


## alibaba

> euuuuuuuu akoma me kohen e qenit ju


Mbrëmë flisja me një vajzë në msn, tregonte se si e kishte lënë i dashuri shtatëzënë pastaj e kishte braktisë,pastaj kjo kishte abortu,,, me të vërtetë ishte femër shumë e urtë.

Një femër tjetër që flas me të ajo asnjëherë nuk ka vuajtur ndonjë gjë, ka pasë jetën e shkëlqyeshme dhe me të vërtetë sillet sikur kauboj dhe mundohet t'ia nxijë jetën të dashurit të saj, dhe për inati të tij flet edhe me mua,,

----------


## alibaba

> Po tallesh ti tani ? Mos me thuaj e ke dhe ti seriozisht !!


Më thuaj ti nëse këto nuk janë të vërteta...

----------


## PINK

> Më thuaj ti nëse këto nuk janë të vërteta...



nuk jane te verteta !!

----------


## alibaba

> nuk jane te verteta !!


Po mirë cili është versioni yt?
Se sa kam parë unë femrat më shumë pëlqejnë një shitës droge që ka bërë para të majme dhe ka Mercedes Benz dhe ka para për të hedhur në baltë, se sa e pëlqejnë një nxënës të shkëlqyeshëm, ose një njeri të të ndershëm ose një të gatshëm që të dhurojë dashuri.
A dhurojnë dashuri shitësit e drogës që kanë para të majme?
Jo, ata janë njerëz pa kurrçfarë shpirti, derisa i marrin jetën dikujt tjetër duke shitur drogë. Këta kanë vetëm paratë dhe pasurinë. Koka e tyre është një kungull që logjikon vetëm për shitje droge, për të gjetur myshteri etj etj femrën e vet e rrah mirë e mirë, ndërsa ajo e shkreta pret dashuri nga ai, kurse pas ca minutave i thotë: E dashur unë nga dashuria të godita dhe jo për inati. 
Dhe ajo naivja përsëri i kthehet në përçafim atij kapos së drogës.

----------


## Hyllien

> E vërtetë..
> Femrat lakmojnë një mashkull sa më të poshtër më dallaverxhi, kriminel masakrues, pirat, plaçkitës etj
> Femrat nuk duan meshkuj të mençur e të ndershëm.
> *Sidomos i lakmojnë shumë përdhunuesit, nuk e di pse.*
> Pastaj kur ec me një femër ia hapin mashkullit sytë thu ti se ai ke navojë për ndonjë femër, kurse ata që kanë nevojë për femra dmth që nuk kanë femra nuk i kqyr kush.


Fantazia e tyre e kerkon kete gje.

----------


## YaSmiN

> ...neper diskutime te perditshme hasemi me temen se perse mashkullit i falen aventurat me vajza ne te kaluaren dhe femres jo....
> 
> *A eshte e vertete qe Mashkullit i falet e kaluara ndersa Femres Jo ? Perse?!*
> 
> 
> 
> Mirulexofshim


Ti sje pergjigjur ne do t'ja falje apo jo ?Nejse...
Une do t'ja falja akoma edhe burg te kishte bere i dashuri im.Kurse ai mua se di mbase.Por me duket se ka ikur ajo kohe qe njerezit kane ate mendje.Jo se pame boten me sy por ka ikur ajo mendje qe njerezit te mendojne aq thelle sot falin edhe tradhetin,genjeshtratetj. jo te kaluaren.

----------

